# Error message! need help!



## Presha (Oct 10, 2004)

When my computer starts i get the message,

System Extension cannot be used.
The system extension "/System/Library/Extensions/
SymOSXKernelUtilities.kext" was installed improperly
and cannot be used. Please try reinstalling it, or
contact the product's vendor for an update.

I am not sure what program I need to reinstall or what has happend. Anybody know whats wrong? I have recently udated from OS X to 10.3 this might have something to do with it.


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi, there.
I am going to move your thread over to the Mac Forum, as most of us here would be lost using one!


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Do you use any Norton programs? I think this file is from one of them. People seem to have problems with any Norton app installed on Mac OS X. They usually say to boot from the disk and run the program from there. I've only used Norton programs in Mac OS 9 and earlier, so I don't know what exactly they do in X. Also, I usually run the programs from a separate disk anyway.


----------

